# Angefordertes Thema "Minimal/Minimalism" ?



## Skarden (24. Dezember 2007)

Heyho liebe Community, schöne Weihnachten euch allen 

Ich hätte nun doch eine Frage :

Jemand will gegen mich "battlen" und das Thema ist "minimal / minimalism" ich habe gerad echt keine ahnung was damit gemeint sein könnte.
Ich arbeite schon recht lang mit Photoshop cs2 aber ich versteh nun nicht was er damit meint.
Vielleicht ist es auch etwas was ich tagelang mach, kenn aber nur den Begriff dafür nicht..*hihi*

Würde mich sehr auf antworten von euch freuen =)

Ein frohes Fest wünsch ich euch.


----------



## Alexander Groß (24. Dezember 2007)

In einem Forum?
Ich würde es als "auf das notwendigste reduziert" übersetzten.

Alex


----------



## kuhlmaehn (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub zwar auch eher, dass das gemeint ist was Alexander gesagt hat aber vielleicht hilft dir ja auch ein Blick auf die Wikipediaseite!?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimalismus_(Kunst)


----------

